
Show HN: Broadcasts – newsletter of developers looking for work - philip1209
https://www.moonlightwork.com/broadcasts
======
philip1209
Today we're launching Broadcasts, which is a newsletter of developers looking
for work. We're trying to make it easier to source developers for growing tech
teams. Just sign up, and we'll email you a list of matches every week who you
can message in the app. No more browsing LinkedIn for hours, or waiting for
people to apply to your job post.

For developers: finding the right job can be hard. Rather than having to go
find the right job post and apply, we're trying to invert the process. Share
what you're looking for and what you're good at, and we'll send it out to
hiring managers that match you. It's good for contract or full-time work, and
everything in between. Your matches go out to hiring managers at over 1,000
companies - from 2-person startups to publicly-traded corporations.

(Want to get featured in the newsletter as a developer? Just join here:
[https://www.moonlightwork.com/onboarding/developer](https://www.moonlightwork.com/onboarding/developer))

